# Criminal Checks



## New-life (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi

I am in the process of Canadian immigration application under the skills category as I have sufficient points and fall under one of the 38 skills list.

All is great apart from a sickening worry I have over a criminal check.

Several years ago I was attacked by some complete stranger under the influence of narcotics with an iron bar...I fought back and got the better of him and in the process knocked out his two front teeth.

I was arrested and charged with ABH and freed under a police caution even though I was only defending myself.

Never thought any more until now.

Does anyone have any idea if this will scupper my application???

Thank you.


----------



## giantsny1968 (Nov 25, 2009)

sounds like you weren't convicted of anything so i wouldn't have anything to worry about


----------

